# Essen Motorshow Preview: R8 GT3 and Maybe Something Else That Can Run 24 Hours



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've run a short bit of verbage from Audi Sport that was released in their newsletter this weekend. It confirms the * R8 GT3 Racecar * for display at this month's Essen Motorshow in Germany.

_Quote »_The GT3 race version of the Audi R8 celebrates its world premiere at the Essen Motor Show (28 November to 7 December). The new GT sportscar is on display on the AUDI AG stand in hall 3. On Friday, 28 November Head of Audi Motorsport Dr Wolfgang Ullrich will present Audi's plans for the 2009 motorsport season.

I overheard an unconfirmed rumor at Laguna Seca from a contact in motorsport but outside of Audi that said Biela and Pirro may be tapped for the campaign of this car in 2009. The rumor was also that Biela's been testing the car this year, which would explain why Pirro finished the season in the R10 but Frank did not.
Here's where it gets more interesting. I had the chance to hang out with Allan McNish, Dindo Capello and Tom Kristensen recently at the Audi Mileage Marathon finale party. Over late night drinks and in the company of one drunk, boisterous and NASCAR-loyal-to-the-end girlfriend of Alex Roy's, one of the guys did mention he would be at Essen. 
So I'm purely speculating here, but I know Audi Sport has two traditions for introducing new racecars. A new car usually gets announced in the fall at Essen or in the Spring prior to Sebring at the Audi annual meeting. We can assume this trio will not be racing R8 GT3s next season, so what else will they be there for? Hmmm. 
This is just a guess and a hope that an R10 replacement will drop or at least get announced at Essen.
* R8 GT3 Press Release *


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Essen Motorshow Preview: R8 GT3 and Maybe Somethin ... ([email protected])*

Audi press release from today









_Quote »_Audi is set to present a world premiere at the Essen Motor Show from November 28 to December 7: the brand with the four rings will be unveiling a race version of the Audi R8 with over 500 horsepower. During the press conference on November 28, Audi will also be presenting its plans for the 2009 motorsport season. This year’s winning Le Mans car and Timo Scheider’s victorious DTM car will be lining up in Essen alongside numerous attractive production models.
The version of the Audi R8 specially developed for customer teams will be celebrating its world premiere in Essen. From fall 2009, therefore, Audi Sport will for the first time offer a racing car that was specifically developed for customer use.
“Ever since the Audi R8 was unveiled we’ve been inundated with inquiries about a race version. With the Audi R8, we will offer customers a racing car packed with sophisticated technology and characteristic Audi quality, but which is nevertheless easy to handle,” says Head of Audi Motorsport, Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich.
The first prototype completed its first tests in mid-August with Audi works driver Frank Biela at the wheel.
The new GT sports car will be joined in Essen by other successful members of the Audi motorsport family: this year’s winning Le Mans car, the Audi R10 TDI driven by Rinaldo Capello, Tom Kristensen and Allan McNish, and the Audi A4 DTM in which Timo Scheider clinched the championship title just a few weeks ago. On Friday, November 28 at 2 pm, the Audi motorsport boss will be appearing on AUDI AG’s stand in Hall 3 to report for the first time on Audi’s plans for the 2009 season.
The motorsport highlights will also be accompanied by an attractive selection from Audi’s current model range. The production R8 together with the RS and S models are the link between motorsport and series production. In Essen, the brand with the four rings will be showing the Audi R8, the Audi RS 6 Sedan, the Audi TTS Coupé as the top-of-the range model in the TT line, the Audi S3 as the top model in the A3 line and the Audi S4 as the sporty highlight in the A4 family. The S4 will be celebrating its German show premiere in Essen. It will be joined there by the Audi Q5 3.0 TDI quattro, the Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro and the Audi A5 Coupé 2.0 T quattro.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Essen Motorshow Preview: R8 GT3 and Maybe Somethin ... ([email protected])*

the R15 to debut at Sebring? I just may be going on a trip come March


----------

